# THM 350 question



## ajluzi1957 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Afternoon All,
I'm getting some vibration in the driveline that changes at certain speeds. I replaced the U joints, but made no difference and inspected the tranny mount and that is good. I noticed that when I had the driveshaft out, the output shaft has quite a bit of play in it. is that normal? I believe that when the driveshaft is in place, the play would be less, but before I tear into it I would just like your advice. I understand there is a bushing in the tailshaft section. Could that need replacing?

Thanks,
Armand


----------

